# Rabbits not getting pregnant!



## montverdechick

We have two does and a buck (NZW).  We bought them several months ago from a proven breeder. We have put the buck with each doe twice now. Both times we observed him "finishing the deed", so we thought we would be successful. No luck. Is there something we are doing wrong? Anything we can do to make this work?

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## RabbitMage

Where are they housed and do you have them under lights?


----------



## tortoise

I'm getting nothing here.  I'll wait for spring?  I was trying to get a steady meat supply.  Guess not...


----------



## montverdechick

They are in hutches outside. They do not have lights, just normal sunlight. Located under a large oak tree for shade. Females in outside pens and male in the middle one. Again, they have "done the deed", but nothing has taken. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## rockdoveranch

I am having the same problem with my French Lops.  

One doe tries to kill the buck.

The other will not flag him, but loves being with him.


----------



## RabbitMage

Rabbits breed better in the longer days in the warmer months-they don't need the warm days but they DO need the lights. We have lights on ours from 7 AM to 10 PM, and we have several litters right now.


----------



## txcarl1258

I had the same problem with one of my does.  She didn't take with the first breeding.  It turns out the buck needed to "clean himself out" of the old dead semen.  I rebred the does and both had litters.  Maybe try breeding the does again in a week or so when he has a fresh supply of semen.  Then again I live in South TX and it rarely gets cold here so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## tortoise

I don't have artificial lights, but I do have a BIG window on the south side of the shed.


----------



## PattySh

I have a hard time with my NZ Male breeding my NZ females, but if I use my Californian male it's a go. Any chance your male is too fat, I think mine might be??


----------



## RabbitMage

tortoise said:
			
		

> I don't have artificial lights, but I do have a BIG window on the south side of the shed.


Are they getting 14-16 hours of light a day from that big window this time of year?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Rabbits are extremely sensitive to being over weight. They wont breed nearly as well or have very big litters if they have to much finish on them.


----------



## iajewel

This is a common issue in the winter. Even with lights, its hard. Most people don't have litters in the winter for this reason. Wait a few months and I bet come April you will have little bunnies everywhere.


----------



## 3 River's Rabbitry

This might sound strange, but when I am ready to breed my flemish does, I will add cider vinegar to their water the week before, this seems to help mine.


----------



## Ms. Research

3 River's Rabbitry said:
			
		

> This might sound strange, but when I am ready to breed my flemish does, I will add cider vinegar to their water the week before, this seems to help mine.


Why?  Just curious.  If it helps why not.  But I'm just wonder what the cider vinegar does to the does to make them accept mating, if they don't want to at the time you decide?

Thanks.


----------



## M.R. Lops

People say to add artificial light will help, which I've heard of but never tried myself.  Also, bucks can get summer sterile, but haven't experienced that yet here either in my rabbitry and my bucks are kept outside and this Missouri weather has been in the 100's.  
After a week of 100 degree weather in July, once it cooled down, I bred my Holland doe.  I was really worried that she wouldn't take because of the heat or that my buck was summer sterile or something.  A couple days after I bred her the weather went back up in the 100's.  My does are kept in an air conditioned barn though.  And guess what, 31 days later, I now have babies!  She only had 4 though, which is normal for a Holland, but she usually has larger litters of around 7-8.  I think in the heat they have smaller litters.  So, one thing that could be wrong, is if your buck is outside and the weather is really hot, he can get summer sterile.  (its also more common in older bucks).  Also, depending on the age of the does, they could be over weight or something.  One thing I do when breeding, is I take the doe to the buck, leave her there for a 5-15mins.  take her out and then breed her again 6 hrs. later.  This seems to be working for me.  Following this method my does have taken every single time.


----------

